# Outback Terrain



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Sneak peek at the new Outback Terrain (not quite in production yet)...

From what I understand, it's a lighter-weight sub-product of the Outback line. Two different floorplans:

2013 
Keystone Outback Terrain 321BH 

My link


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Here are some still shots of the new Outback Terrain.

I wonder why it's not on the Keystone main site yet...

My link


----------

